# Limited time SO on Kindle Fire: Relic Wallet for $5 starts 6:30 PM ET/3:30 PM PT



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got the text from Amazon. Check your Fire SO tab.

EDIT: This appears to be the wallet; same picture, same price.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is what it looks like in the SOS....

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not seeing it on mine -- might be sold out already.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I have to admit... when I got the text I was like *RUSH UP AND POST* but then I saw it was wallet, and then I was like *DEFLATE* and then *OH LOOK SQUIRREL* and wandered off....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't interested but someone might have been...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad you posted it - I didn't realize we could get texts about the Fire SOs, now I'm signed up!  Gave my daughter my Fire HD a while back, now I have the HD6.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wasn't interested but someone might have been...
> 
> Betsy


I know this... but focus failed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> I know this... but focus failed.


I think I was excited because it was the first time I'd gotten a text...


----------

